# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Аренда комнаты Минск

## Мильва

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] – идеальный вариант для экономии своего бюджета. На сайте Арендую.бел регулярно появляется множество объявлений от собственников жилья, где вы можете отыскать подходящий вариант и снять комнату на длительный срок в необходимом районе.

----------

